# Underwater metal detector



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anyone have any interest in this specifically JW fishers brand?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Tank, what are you asking for? Information or do you have one for sale. I had one. Didn't use it much and sold it for quite a loss.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Really if someone is wanting to buy one. Not from me I have a gift certificate for some $ off one if someone could use it. I dont need it or really have an interest in it but if someone could use it and help them out they could have it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that first post up. I hope someone that needs one will reply.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

BTW its a $500 off coupon


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

tank banger said:


> BTW its a $500 off coupon


500 off hell mine didn't cost that much. What is the price.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

I haven't looked I was told $3000+ but I haven't looked


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Gotta be a much better model than the one i had.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a list of their hand-held metal detectors. Click on a model to see its price and options.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes i had looked at them, many changes from th 30 year old one i had. It was a fisher, not the fisher that made your side scan.


----------

